# 6,000 lbs of food 1/10th of an acre.



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Note the clay pot watering system..


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Nicely done with their property. Hope they can hang on to it if a really bad situation comes along.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> Nicely done with their property. Hope they can hang on to it if a really bad situation comes along.


In LA? I doubt it...


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

That is pretty cool. I am way surprised the city isn't up thier butts about animals, zoning and resale crap.


----------



## cantinawest (Nov 9, 2011)

*Great examples of how to do it*

I've been following this family's endeavors for a few years now and I'm glad to see that they are still going strong.
Very innovative and great ingenuity.

I would love to get to that level.
I'm a work in progress though.


----------



## NavaBoer (Dec 5, 2013)

That is my dream life. Just not in an urban setting lol.

Thanks for posting

Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Just guessing, the goats must be used for cheese, milk, and weed control...


----------



## NavaBoer (Dec 5, 2013)

Agreed. They are probably treated like pets. they are OBESE lol


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## preppy (Oct 31, 2012)

I think that those are the dwarf Nigerian type of goats and they are quite short and round.


----------



## Enchant18 (Feb 21, 2012)

Beautifully efficient use of space. Those clay pots are a great but expensive idea.


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

Truly amazing, I've been tearing out more lawn every evening, now I'm even more motivated. Great video, thanks for posting.


----------

